# Regulated vs Mechanical hit



## Anneries (14/11/16)

Hi there, 

Something that I want to know, and this is really confusing me. In my Moonshot 22mm I have a 11 wrap 3mm id coil, ohming in at 0.83ish. 
If I put this on my noisy cricket, in an IDEAL world, it would give me 85ish Watt across the coils, that is ignoring voltage drop. 
If I put this on my iPower 80w at 80W, this should give me 80 watt across the coils, since it is regulated.
Now my question is, why does it feel like the Noisy Cricket packs a greater punch, even to the 3.6 "swap them out" voltage? Is it all in my mind? Is there something that I am overlooking? Surely 80W is 80W? Is it due the the way the iPower manages the 80W where the NC is just raw power? 
Thank you for reading this and thank you in advance for the answer.


----------



## Andre (14/11/16)

Yip, you got it spot on. The more direct hit from a mech is just different to that of a regulated device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Something that I want to know, and this is really confusing me. In my Moonshot 22mm I have a 11 wrap 3mm id coil, ohming in at 0.83ish.
> If I put this on my noisy cricket, in an IDEAL world, it would give me 85ish Watt across the coils, that is ignoring voltage drop.
> ...


The iPower has a different (PWM) output waveform to the Noisy Cricket.
The Cricket has a pure DC waveform and the iPower has a pulsed DC waveform.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Anneries (14/11/16)

Thank you @blujeenz and @Andre so my initial thought pattern where not to far of the mark. But could it really make such a big difference?
Thank you again.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Something that I want to know, and this is really confusing me. In my Moonshot 22mm I have a 11 wrap 3mm id coil, ohming in at 0.83ish.
> If I put this on my noisy cricket, in an IDEAL world, it would give me 85ish Watt across the coils, that is ignoring voltage drop.
> ...



Some of these regulated devices are so badly under-powered - I only buy a regulated mod after the pbusardo or DJLS vapes review on youtube. They test the power the mod actually fires at. 

In mechanical devices you will see they specifically state what material the battery pins & 510 connector etc. is made of - all those things play a role in voltage drop. They barely mention those elements in the regulated mod world - ultimately you get a under-powered mod. However with these high powered regulated mods nowadays, it doesn't really matter as much as it did in the past - if your mod is 10w under powered, but it can go up to ":220" - or 210 for this example, you are not really affected by the voltage drop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (14/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Thank you @blujeenz and @Andre so my initial thought pattern where not to far of the mark. But could it really make such a big difference?
> Thank you again.


Im guessing it would, but without having a side by side to compare, I cant emphatically state so.
Probably a good part of the attraction of the Reo's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

